# The Annual Mothering Pregnancy Photo Contest



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Did you announce your pregnancy in a creative way? Do you have a gorgeous pregnancy photo to show off? Any sort of visual reflection of your pregnancy that you'd like to share? Post it here and you'll be entered to win!

Three winners will receive a Mothering Supporter Membership and a $25 Amazon Gift Certificate.

Please read the *Contest Terms and Conditions *before you participate. Post one image per post. Winners will be chosen by the editorial panel based on thumbs up and total participation on the thread (limit of one prize per entrant). So spread the word and thumbs-up your favorites!

Last date to post an entry is March 13th. US and Canadian residents only.

Here are a few creative ideas to encourage your imagination:









All images courtesy of Pinterest Pinners.


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

Here is how we announced our current pregnancy, with my daughter's signature "smushie face":


----------



## Erin77 (Aug 4, 2010)

This is one of my favorites, from my bellydancing troupe.


----------



## ghannit (Apr 15, 2008)

Anna (3 years old) and myself at 7 months pregnant. August 2011.


----------



## endwood (Jul 8, 2011)

8 Months pregnant with our first


----------



## brambleberry (Oct 20, 2011)

Deleted this photo in favor of one posted later.


----------



## momofadella (Mar 19, 2009)

If we have our photographer's permission, can we submit a professional pregnancy photo?


----------



## Luv2pray (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Ravensong13 (Sep 28, 2009)

Seven months pregnant, doing tree pose by a tree in Mexico.


----------



## newbiemama09 (Dec 17, 2009)

We made this cake to announce our first.


----------



## artekah (Apr 26, 2009)

This was me at 40 weeks pregnant with my daughter (who is now about to turn 7 months old!)


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

This picture of my 2nd trimester belly pretty well captures the essence of my third pregnancy. It was this dreamy, cosmic experience from conception to birth.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Me, 8.5 months pregnant with #4, who was the survivor of 3. )


----------



## ladydodson (Mar 19, 2006)

a favorite from our last pregnancy, twin girls...that's my son and i at the beach in venice, ca.


----------



## snowfaeriemama (Apr 26, 2011)

I feel so blessed to have this photo of me and my daughter as one. My pal Hannah Boyles took it of me when I was a few days overdue*


----------



## ladydodson (Mar 19, 2006)

from the same shoot, 7 months pregnant with twins.


----------



## caitiebluebug (Apr 10, 2011)

My belly and our hands, at 37 weeks pregnant with our daughter


----------



## Mama4life14 (Mar 17, 2011)

Around 7 months pregnant with my boy who is now 2 years old!


----------



## lolitaerb (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## lolitaerb (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## lolitaerb (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## sasanchez (Dec 15, 2011)

7 months pregnant and feeling so *full of life* as a new mother one with Mother Nature herself.


----------



## sasanchez (Dec 15, 2011)

7 months pregnant with Baby Mila *Miracle*! I've never felt so captivating and radiant in my life. I love being pregnant. : )


----------



## rachelleigh (May 23, 2010)

30 weeks pregnant with my precious baby girl. I used a tripod for this shoot and it was in the middle of November! Brrrrr


----------



## Red Hot Mama (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## SaraDamude (Mar 21, 2011)

38 Weeks with our third child, Emily Elizabeth!


----------



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

32 weeks along with our 5th child (now 8 weeks old)


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

It's not a photo but it is a picture of how we announced this pregnancy, a little hand made cartoon of an actual conversation my silly husband and I had about being pregnant and pretending to be the sperm and egg in the fallopian tube. yes, we are dorks.


----------



## earthmamagypsy (Feb 28, 2012)

This is a photo of my hubby and I with baby # 6 just a few weeks before he was born


----------



## DonnaLouis (Apr 4, 2011)

This is how we sent out our pregnancy announcement (a bun in the oven)!!!


----------



## mamasos (Feb 10, 2012)

my sister and I, pregnant at the same time, with my neice squeezed between us. I was only 11 weeks along while she was ready to pop at 36.


----------



## demoonunit (May 12, 2011)

37 weeks pregnant, an homage to Frank Zappa on his birthday.


----------



## mamasos (Feb 10, 2012)

it took more than one for Woodward to be SURE we were pregnant. she's convinced  this is how we announced it to our friends.


----------



## brambleberry (Oct 20, 2011)

Scrambling to finish our house before the baby comes! I was the head carpenter, so it was rather urgent. We made it 2 weeks before the due date, then DD gave us another two weeks to get settled!


----------



## lolar7 (Feb 22, 2011)

8 Months pregnant with our first bundle of LOVE. I'm enjoying looking at all these gorgeous pregnant women!


----------



## lapamela (Feb 10, 2012)

ruby love and i, the day before her birth and a few days after.


----------



## lapamela (Feb 10, 2012)

my husband and i took this photo to remember how we looked each night up to the birth of our baby, studying up for an ina may inspired labor.


----------



## BlessedOne (Apr 22, 2008)

deleted by poster


----------



## lairaja (Aug 10, 2007)

My son's future godmother took this awesome photo of me about 5 months pregnant with him on Route 66 in Albuquerque. He's 4 now, but it seems like yesterday.


----------



## greenacresmama (May 15, 2007)

I was so blessed with Freddy's Pregnancy pictures. I choose the picture that represents him the most.


----------



## jadebutterfly (Oct 20, 2011)

musical 7 months when she decided there was no more space for my belly button in there


----------



## chinrey (Mar 30, 2011)

our 1st born announced his siblings upcoming birth



then we recorded his love for the baby in my belly with this family photo.


----------



## CopaseticMa (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Daniekate (Apr 18, 2011)

My husband made these shirts for our boys, ages 4.5 yrs and 4.5 months to announce our 3rd (surprise) pregnancy!


----------



## Mom2AandV (Mar 27, 2011)

I changed my facebook cover photo to this photo to announce baby #3. I am currently 8 weeks pregnant and we are SO thrilled!


----------



## arbybee (Jul 18, 2011)

28 weeks and enjoying winter sunshine


----------



## joyfulmomi2810 (Apr 15, 2011)

How we announced our 2nd Baby, due Aug 2nd.


----------



## ExperientialMom (Feb 14, 2012)

We wrote to our friends and family, "There's something a little different in the oven this Thanksgiving. The timer is set to go off in May 2012!"


----------



## CrunchyJess (Apr 4, 2009)

We had ours taken the other day by a friend of mine. I'm 38 weeks in these.


----------



## Katie Nostrant (Mar 2, 2012)

I vote for this one...Such beauty!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momofadella*
> 
> If we have our photographer's permission, can we submit a professional pregnancy photo?


Certainly! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

I see a few of you have two photos in your post. Please remove one and place the removed one into a separate post. You can post as many photos as you want but each should be posted separately as a separate entry so that members can vote for their favorite. If you leave the two photos in one post the entire post will be disqualified.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katie Nostrant*
> 
> I vote for this one...Such beauty!


Katie, you'll need to click the thumb beneath your favorite photo (or photos - you can vote for more than one).


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

if you accidentally voted for one can you undo the vote?


----------



## Ravensong13 (Sep 28, 2009)

One more on the beach in Akumal Mexico. I really loved being warm and by the ocean!


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

Taken by my friend Patty at Sweet plum Photography


----------



## wellforth (Feb 18, 2012)

This is my husband and I on Halloween, a few days after I was due.


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

This is how we shared our news of #2, our Christmas card:


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

This is how we shared the gender, announcing that he was kissing his little sister:



We also have a video of him telling us the gender. When we were pregnant with him we only had a 20 week U/S, and since it was meant to be our only time in the hospital we didn't want to find out the gender in such a sterile place. So we had the tech write it in an envelope, and we went out to dinner to open up "boy."

This time, we taught our 2 year old how to read "girl" and "boy" before the U/S, then we asked the tech again to write it in an envelope. We videotaped when we came home and let him open up the envelope. He was SO EXCITED to tell us, and he REALLY wanted a sister. Such a great moment to all find out together in the peace of our home.  We flew the next day to Mexico, where this picture was taken a few weeks ago.


----------



## pattimomma (Jul 17, 2009)

So many wonderful photos! I thought I would share mine.


----------



## stacemarie (Feb 17, 2012)

A self portrait on my due date with baby girl #1

Homeschooling, Homebirthing Momma to three beauties. Tessa. Gracie Rose & Lucy.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## HumbleLuna (Jul 12, 2005)

My henna belly @ 40 weeks. I am currently 42 weeks and still waiting to meet this babe!


----------



## LDSnanay (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Tashie (Dec 15, 2011)

This was our post vasectomy announcement, I am now 17 weeks along and cruising so far.


----------



## birchleafdesigns (Aug 14, 2008)

7 month pregnancy shot on the mountain top with 3 year old (now 11!) very excited daughter, Kiah.


----------



## birchleafdesigns (Aug 14, 2008)

7 Month Moon Belly Costume for Halloween


----------



## jesusfollower (Jul 15, 2011)

30 weeks pregnant with our first, Norah Grace.


----------



## jesusfollower (Jul 15, 2011)

Another from the same shoot.


----------



## nature nurture (Dec 2, 2011)

beautiful pics everyone! i took this one of a doula client. she delivered her 11lb 9oz baby with no pain meds after a pitocin induction. she'll always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## Neela0207 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow! There are SO many beautiful captures! Here I am 38 weeks with my daughter, who is now one. Om Shanit!!


----------



## prufrocks_lady (Apr 25, 2009)

Instead of stressing about formal pregnancy pictures, I headed out to a field by my house with my sister and her camera. By 37 weeks (I think I was a little past that in this picture) the baby can sense sunlight so we both were enjoying the morning. I used this stance a lot in labor too during my homebirth-- walking outside, pausing in contractions just to feel the rush and the sun. Birth = the best thing ever.


----------



## poppy&rowan (Sep 17, 2007)

Is it okay to post a photo with a visible nipple?


----------



## Hisjoymypeace (Jul 15, 2011)

My husband is Romanian and we are working towards a bilingual family, so we decided to incorporate that in the announcement of our second !!


----------



## Lana's ma (Dec 10, 2002)

I made my family lottery tickets.... there were cute saying like ' must be over 32 years old to play' (how old I was at the time), must be present October 10th to claim prize, etc etc then on the front created scratch off - under each option was an even amount of girl boy girl boy options.... Very cute - very exciting!

With second child we put together an annual calendar with cute pics of our first with clever graphics of baby intermixed.... important pregnancy markers were indicated on the calendar ie first trimester, second, third... baby shower planning, midwife appointments, etc etc...

if interested, can provide end 'announcements'..


----------



## Soon2BFirstTimeMom (Jun 2, 2010)

No #2 due any day...


----------



## k9sarchik (Nov 11, 2006)

Pregnant with my first baby boy, Gavin at 39 weeks. Photo taken by my husband.

~Laura


----------



## tishamccoy77 (Mar 6, 2012)

My husband and I told my mother that she was going to be a first time grandma on Christmas day! When she unwrapped her gift, she found a specially made ornament with a couple in front of a Christmas tree. The woman was pregnant and underneath was a caption that said, "You're going to be a Grandma!!!"


----------



## msmueller1983 (Jan 26, 2011)

I just took this pic last night, I'm 34 weeks with #3 (a boy!) and Hubby is currently in Korea, so we sent this pic over to him


----------



## kelsijean75 (Mar 6, 2012)

We announced baby #4 on my 36th birthday. The message to our friends & family...Happy Birthday to me... it's GIRL #3!


----------



## brittmae (Mar 31, 2010)

32 weeks with my first - gender was a surprise - now she's a frolicking 15-month-old.


----------



## ayork (Mar 6, 2012)

This picture was taken at an old opera house that my church holds services in. My dream had been to get married there. The building is so architecturally beautiful that I just knew the pictures would be amazing. Unfortunately, it was not available on that day. Fast forward 18 months. We are pregnant and want to document this monumental event in pictures. So it all came full circle. I got my beautiful pictures after all.


----------



## brittmae (Mar 31, 2010)

36 weeks. the woman in the red dress.... +1


----------



## brittmae (Mar 31, 2010)

my favorite place with my favorite person, the library. 38 weeks


----------



## brittmae (Mar 31, 2010)

Halloween. 38 weeks. Hey, if you feel like a planet...might as well go as one for Halloween....


----------



## GavinsMommyRox (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## ManaMerced (Mar 7, 2012)

Above is a picture of my belly at 32 weeks and a 3D sonogram of my sweet baby girl Aliyah.. She should be here any day (As I just entered my 37th week today!)

SUBMIT


----------



## ManaMerced (Mar 7, 2012)

My growing belly at 36 weeks... Patiently waiting the arrival of this sweet little baby girl at the end of the month!


----------



## anachka (Oct 24, 2011)

Taken by my husband before I had my Blessing Way


----------



## mommatara2 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quote:


> 41 weeks with my daughter, born at 42 weeks this January. Having fun with angles after a day at the pool!


----------



## Rockabilly Mama (Jan 12, 2012)

You are all so very beautiful and you're families are as well. I wish you could all win! Much love
Cole Darlin'


----------



## Beth DG (Mar 7, 2012)

This is us on our babymoon in Cabo this past November. 30 wks pregnant


----------



## j.samarani (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Jessica Roland (Mar 7, 2012)

We announced our pregnancy by letting everyone do a little math


----------



## Jessica Roland (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Tropicalfever (Feb 28, 2012)

all these beautiful women its sooo refreshing and inspiring! I have a litlle problem I cant vote it keeps telling me 'you are over your limit for rating content, when I've never voted'


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thursday Girl*
> 
> if you accidentally voted for one can you undo the vote?


Hmmmm. I really don't know!







But I'll find out. Send me a PM an let me know which vote you want removed. If i can't get it removed I'll exclude it in the count when we review for the winners.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Tropicalfever, you have to be a member for a period of time and have posts to your name in discussions before you get voting privileges. Post around a bit for the next day or so and then try again.


----------



## amy grace (Mar 7, 2012)

My boys helped with my annoucement.


----------



## macupdegraff (Mar 8, 2012)

Just another day of enjoying my son, 37 weeks pregnant with my daughter.


----------



## vegrunr (Sep 4, 2010)

37 weeks pregnant with my son- born Sept 2010


----------



## vegrunr (Sep 4, 2010)

37 weeks along with my son, now 18 months old- today!


----------



## vegrunr (Sep 4, 2010)

37 weeks

looking back at these pictures makes me want to be pregnant! i was blessed with a beautiful pregnancy and i loved every minute of it (except maybe during weeks 41 and 42), Eli came at 42w 6d!


----------



## Trebor (Mar 8, 2012)

When I am with child I feel beautiful...here I am 9 months along with baby #5 (my 2nd homebirth 3rd VBA2C)


----------



## gardenbelle (Nov 4, 2011)

Almost 42 weeks pregnant with my daughter:


----------



## gardenbelle (Nov 4, 2011)

36 weeks pregnant with my son:


----------



## Laura Bishop (Mar 8, 2012)

27 weeks with baby girl at a beach near San Luis Obispo, CA


----------



## beccarainey (Jan 15, 2012)

At 37 weeks with our boy Emmett, now 2 months old.


----------



## Trebor (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Trebor (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Trebor (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Tropicalfever (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks I just did and it works, I was a little shy to post! Thanks again


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)




----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)




----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)




----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)




----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)




----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

I have 2 others I love but they have exposed nips. Is that ok?


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Yes Chicky2. That's fine.









Tomorrow is the final day for the contest so please get all of your entries posted and vote for your favorites by clicking the thumbs up at the bottom of the post(s). You can vote for more than one!


----------



## Vicky Babymaker (Mar 12, 2012)

Quote:


> we uploaded this to facebook to announce our 5th pregnancy.


----------



## LandL (Mar 2, 2012)

33 Weeks with our first - an amazing pregnancy and beautiful home birth


----------



## stizler (Aug 25, 2010)

I was 36 weeks here and now she's almost 2!


----------



## Vicky Babymaker (Mar 12, 2012)

Quote:


> 39 weeks pregnant with my 5th child..my yellow bump was a boy after 4 girls
> 
> Quote:


----------



## EarthyLady (Jul 15, 2005)

28 weeks pregnant with baby #4


----------



## Mama3Boys (May 13, 2011)

This photo was taken when I was pregnant with our 3rd son. After this photo was taken our 3rd son, Nickolis, made his debut 10 days later! This is one of my favorite photos of our growing family.


----------



## EarthyLady (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## EarthyLady (Jul 15, 2005)

27 weeks with baby #1


----------



## EarthyLady (Jul 15, 2005)

Posted as my facebook profile picture for a while.


----------



## EarthyLady (Jul 15, 2005)

38 weeks pg with #1


----------



## sunnyrosemama (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## sunnyrosemama (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## sunnyrosemama (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

I took my belly casts from my five pregnancies and mounted them on our old barn facing the street. It was my creative arts installment to showcase my creations over the last thirteen years.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

oops!


----------



## Trish Johnston (Mar 12, 2012)

I snapped a photo of my shadow on the beach when I was seven-and-a-half months pregnant with my #2.


----------



## BellaRose0212 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## BellaRose0212 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## BellaRose0212 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## BellaRose0212 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## BellaRose0212 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## jesslexi (Mar 12, 2012)

This is when I was pregnant with our boy, after having 3 girls! He's now 17 months old. 



Jessica


----------



## mbock23 (Mar 6, 2007)

*This is my favorite because not only is it a Second Pregnancy photo including my first child Chase, but you can see the "love marks" left behind from when I was pregnant with him as well. Love my "love marks"!*

*Photo by my godfather/uncle Larry Bock.*


----------



## BryMama (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## BryMama (Jan 28, 2011)

At my recent baby shower- 5 other ladies were pregnant too!!


----------



## BabyScout (Jan 7, 2011)

37 weeks with our first, hubby was on deployment in Iraq. He caught the whole birth via Skype and arrived five days later to meet our baby girl!


----------



## BabyScout (Jan 7, 2011)

One more from the same shoot...


----------



## oregontina (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Mommaelian3 (Mar 13, 2012)

7 months preggers with my son Ruben and his brother Elian and sister Harper. Taken in the fields of my sisters farm in Cabot VT by Bear Cieri!!


----------



## kierae (Aug 11, 2010)

[IMG alt="I posted this picture on Facebook with the following message "Time to come clean about something that I've been trying to tell people face to face...I have a symbiote named Fetus. It's due to come out March 12th. I'm scared because what do I know about babies but oddly happy too." Side note, he was born on March 23rd. 33581_1654461527496_1415807051_1703785_4119367_n.jpg"]http://www.mothering.com/content/type/61/id/240877/width/369/height/285[/IMG] I posted this photo on Facebook and sent it via e-mail with the following message: "Time to come clean about something that I've been trying to tell people face to face...I have a symbiote named Fetus. It's due to come out March 12th. I'm scared because what do I know about babies but oddly happy too."

Side note, he was born March 23rd.

 And this is my favorite pregnancy photo. Yup, it's Halloween and I have a chestburster alien coming out of me. Not everyone got the joke. I love it. How can you not love a smiley face on a chestburster alien?


----------



## Jerielilou (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello tummy! Hello motherhood! In this picture I am 4 months pregnant! Happy in Veracruz, Mexico in the middle of the jungle enjoying of a hot spring dy... Slowly fallin in love with my beautiful son, Taiyou,


----------



## Jerielilou (Mar 13, 2012)

Celebrating 6 months with my tummy, belly art by my beloved sister, doula and soul mate Jessica!


----------



## Jerielilou (Mar 13, 2012)

Dancing under the sun in the forest, enjoying and awaiting for my bundle of joy...


----------



## Jessa Esparza (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## twylacat (Mar 13, 2012)

I spent my entire pregnancy dancing! Sasha is one month old today and he's definitely a dancer too!


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

My last (ever) pregnancy. I miscarried 2 babies after trying for them for a year and a half. This precious life was still here and we found out about her 2 months later! Her middle name is Phoenyx.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)




----------



## Monarchgrrl (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Monarchgrrl (Aug 16, 2007)

Due on Halloween. Instead she was born on Dia de los Muertos!


----------



## Monarchgrrl (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Monarchgrrl (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Linz3 (May 24, 2011)

28 weeks pregnant with each of my sweet babies. Jack (2008)- Timmy(2010)- Marjorie(2012)


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Thanks to everyone for the wonderful photos! Our editorial panel will review the entries and the winners will be announced on or about Friday, March 16. Good luck everyone!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

We should have our winners soon and will announce them in this thread and contact each of them by email to arrange their prizes.

I also wanted to check in with everyone about their photos and make sure no one has any objection to us pinning them on our Pinterest page. Although our contest rules state that we may share contest creatives and content throughout our sites, including our social media pages, I didn't state this in the thread. So if anyone would prefer their photo not be published on the site as a feature, or on any of our sites or social media pages please let me know.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

*Congratulations to our winners! They are:*

Soon2BFirstTimeMom



greenacresmama 



Funny Face 



Each of you will receive a $25 Amazon Gift Certificate and a Mothering Support membership. Please send me a PM with your full name, mailing address and your desired email address for delivery of your certificate and to activate your Supporter membership.

Congratulations and a huge thank you to everyone for the beautiful photos!!


----------

